
Show HN: CloudRail – API Integration Solution - gro_us
https://cloudrail.com/cloudrail-api-integration-solution/
======
cloudrail
Wow, thanks for the post @gro_us. CloudRail team here... happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
gregmac
So on the surface, this is essentially just a library that implements an
abstract interface to a bunch of "cloud services", and then provides
implementations of those abstractions for some of the actual cloud services.

It adds API tracking, so presumably there is some connection back to
CloudRail. What happens if CloudRail goes down or is responding slowly or the
connection is blocked? Does the library still work?

Seeing as it's also only a library, if someone stops paying, does it continue
to function? Obviously if the upstream provider(s) change their APIs in a
backwards-incompatible way, it would break, which is no different than if you
use the provider directly. It seems like what you're really paying for here is
the work done to build the library, the updates (and monitoring for need to
update), API tracking service, and support. You're not actually using
CloudRail's systems for the connection, so is there a license check that
disables the library if the CloudRail account goes dead?

The nature of this abstraction also means lowest common denominator. The use
of "interfaces" over top is a good way to handle this, but could also get
messy. When you have a certain function that is only available on one
provider, or is not available on only one of several providers, how do you
decide when to create a new interface vs not support that function vs
implement it as a "throw not implemented error" (or do you have any never do
that)?

~~~
cloudrail
The library sends statistical data back to CloudRail to provide statistics and
notifications for required library updates. We handle this in a way that the
library still works even if the CloudRail server is down or slow. The data
itself flows directly between library and cloud provider. Currently we don't
disable libraries because they die anyway without updates eventually.

Yes, our unified interfaces are the lowest common denominator. We provide
functionality which is not available among all providers in a separate
interface. The only exception are functions where the developer needs to be
prepared to get an empty result. E.g. some users just don't set a profile
picture on social, so you have to handle it anyways.

------
jitl
This reminds me of Kloudless: [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

It's interesting though that CloudRail is library-only; I like that you don't
need to worry about CloudRail uptime. However, doesn't this mean I need to
upgrade my dependency when a downstream API changes? With Kloudless or other
gateways, the gateway can update independently of my application, so the
strategy is a trade off

~~~
cloudrail
You are right, in the end it is a trade off. CloudRail has no down times,
can't touch your data and is as performant as a native implementation. But
yes, in case of an API change you have to update the SDK. We have a
notification system though. You will get an email if you are affected by a
change.

------
aeharding
Does this break anyone else's two-finder navigate back gesture on Mac w/
Chrome after scrolling down in the page?

~~~
cloudrail
Just tested it and you are right. Don't ask me why, works with Safari. We'll
fix that.

------
cloudrail
You'll get a way better overview on the landing page
[https://cloudrail.com](https://cloudrail.com). The page which was linked here
provides actually more details.

------
gro_us
FAQ via email: Yes we are working on a .NET SDK and will release it in the
next months. If you sign up for a free account, we'll keep you in the loop.

~~~
vittore
I did signed up for a free account, do I need to do anything else to be
notified when .NET SDK is ready?

~~~
cloudrail
Nope, we will reach out to you when it's ready

------
vittore
Discovered it couple of weeks ago myself too. Anyone does have any experience
with it?

~~~
cloudrail
Tons of experience (CloudRail team here) :-) Happy to answer any questions you
might have.

~~~
erik_p
Any plans to add reddit's API under the social category?

~~~
cloudrail
Also a good suggestion. We'll check if thats possible. Thanks!

